# Ein herber Verlust



## alfsee (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Freunde !!!
Der Winter hat in meinem Teich das erste Opfer gefordert.
Einen 40cm Sanke habe ich heute morgen aus dem Teich geborgen.
Meine Enkelin Pauline hat den Koi immer "Die Kuh" genannt.
Obwohl ich den Teich mit einer Membranpumpe eisfrei halte, lag er regungslos am Boden. Wir sind alle sehr traurig über den Verlust.



Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe das mal in die Rubrik Koi verschoben, da passt es besser hin.

So etwas ist immer schade, wenn man ein Tier verliert.

Gibt es äusserliche Anzeichen, woran der Koi gestorben ist (Kratzspuren etc.)?


----------



## Dodi (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, Norbert!

Es ist immer wieder traurig, wenn so ein Tier stirbt. Ich habe auch schon einen etwas kleineren Koi tot vom Grund fischen müssen - ich weiß nicht, warum - verdammter Winter!

Mal sehen, was noch passiert...


----------



## alfsee (4. Feb. 2006)

Leider zeigt er keine äusseren Anzeichen von einer Katze oder ahnlichem auf. Ich glaube auch nicht dass eine Katze jetzt an die Fische rankommt.

Norbert


----------



## olafkoi (5. Feb. 2006)

Hi Leudde 

Für das sterben im Winter eines Koi kann es mehrere Möglichkeiten geben.

Dazu erst einmal ein Paar Fragen:
1. Hattest du eine geschlossene Eisdecke
2. War dein Filter ausgestellt ?
3. Hast du deine Koi auf den Winter vorbereitet ?
4. Wie warm ist dein Wasser ?
5. Wie steht es mit deinen Wasserparametern (Nitrit Ammonium PH)

gruß

Olaf


----------

